# Steam laggt extrem



## PCIT (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo, seit heute laggt Steam extrem. Ich habe an meinem System nichts verändert oder sonstwas, es gab auch keinerlei Updates irgendwelcher Software, nicht mal Steam selbst. Neustart brachte nichts. 
Wenn ich irgendwo hinklicke, habe ich ca. 5 Sekunden Verzögerung. Die Shopseite lädt erst garnicht sondern zeigt durchgehend ein laggendes Ladesymbol. 
Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, läuft das ganz normal, das Steam Overlay laggt aber weiterhin. Bin langsam ein wenig am verzweifeln, weil echt nichts hilft und ich sowas noch nie hatte.


----------



## dgeigerd (24. Juli 2017)

Hi, keine Sorge das haben heute sehr viele. War auch sehr verwundert warum das so extrem langsam war und überhaupt nicht mehr reagierte. Einfach mal die Tage abwarten, wird bestimmt wieder besser


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Juli 2017)

Wenn du nichts geändert hast, liegts an Steam selbst, abwarten und Tee trinken, kommt doch öfter mal vor.

Die Störungsmeldungen sind auch recht häufig seit heute Abend, scheint aber besser zu werden.:
http://allestörungen.de/stoerung/steam


----------



## Drake802 (25. Juli 2017)

PCIT schrieb:


> Hallo, seit heute laggt Steam extrem. Ich habe an meinem System nichts verändert oder sonstwas, es gab auch keinerlei Updates irgendwelcher Software, nicht mal Steam selbst. Neustart brachte nichts.
> Wenn ich irgendwo hinklicke, habe ich ca. 5 Sekunden Verzögerung. Die Shopseite lädt erst garnicht sondern zeigt durchgehend ein laggendes Ladesymbol.
> Wenn ich ein Spiel starte, läuft das ganz normal, das Steam Overlay laggt aber weiterhin. Bin langsam ein wenig am verzweifeln, weil echt nichts hilft und ich sowas noch nie hatte.



Ok dann bin ich nicht der einzige. Dachte auch schon ich hätte irgendwas gemacht. 
Ist halt nervig wenn man erst mal nen Kaffee trinken kann bevor Steam auf eine Aktion reagiert.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juli 2017)

Liegt an der Internetverbindung zu Steam. Die ist an einer Stelle einfach überlastet.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. Juli 2017)

ka ob das problem noch besteht, aber unter settings -> webbrowser -> web cache leeren hat bei mir gestern abend alle steam client lag Probleme behoben, da scheint was quer geschossen zu sein


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (25. Juli 2017)

komisch - bei mir und allen kollegen aus der Umgebung geht und ging Steam gestern und heute einwandfrei


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juli 2017)

War bei mir gestern auch so und wunderte mich schon.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2017)

Bei mir tritt das regelmäßig auf.
Was hilft - wenn auch nur temporär - Steam beenden, im Steam-Ordner sämtliche Dateien löschen, bis auf die Ordner SteamApps, userdata und die Steam.exe.
Dann nochmal starten und updaten lassen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Juli 2017)

mrbizeps1001 schrieb:


> komisch - bei mir und allen kollegen aus der Umgebung geht und ging Steam gestern und heute einwandfrei




Steam hat auch mehrere Server stehen, in unterschiedlichen Regionen.


----------



## OField (26. Juli 2017)

Hatte schon 2 mal das Problem, dass Steam bei mir online technisch so gar nichts mehr wollte, außer der Shop (natürlich ). Nur eine Neuinstallation hatte Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------

